# Gigabyte X570 AORUS Elite sys 2 fan header



## PandaH05 (Oct 11, 2020)

hey guys this might sound stupid but I can find the sys 2 fan header on the board or the manual does anyone know where it is


----------



## TissueBox (Oct 11, 2020)

It's on the bottom left of the socket.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 11, 2020)

EDIT
Beat me to it.


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 11, 2020)

nvm, i found it

thanks 
but how would i route my 
fan connector without it showing


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

This was the board I was originally going to build with until I saw the lack of fan headers not a single front header. So I ended up going with the Pro which actually has 3 front headers (I needed 2)


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 11, 2020)

ok
also, quick question i noticed how would I put the front panel connector in because mine is one single cable that came with the h510 and I don't see a port for that in the mobo


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> ok
> also, quick question i noticed how would I put the front panel connector in because mine is one single cable that came with the h510 and I don't see a port for that in the mobo


You meant like USB? They are across the bottom.


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 11, 2020)

no like there is a cable that looks like the USB connector but on the cable its labeled F-panel

rn its connected on jfp1 but on the new motherboard where do I plug it in


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> no like there is a cable that looks like the USB connector but on the cable its labeled F-panel
> 
> rn its connected on jfp1 but on the new motherboard where do I plug it in


Well whats on the other end of the cable?


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 11, 2020)

if you look at this link





						User manual Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite (English - 48 pages)
					

Manual Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite. View the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite manual for free or ask your question to other Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite owners.




					www.manualsearcher.com
				



on page 4 where would I plug it in

its already connected to my case





thats the same cord i found this pic on google


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> if you look at this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a combo card reader/USB panel so I use both the USB 3.0 and the USB 2.0 next it. I honestly don’t know what the F Panel Header is for I have one too it’s just listed as F Panel


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 11, 2020)

well i can tell you this i dont have these cables anywhere in my pc


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> well i can tell you this i dont have these cables anywhere in my pc
> View attachment 171443


There ya go. Did you not get a “block” to plug those all into? Sorry, brain fart I just totally glossed over that and while looking at my own manual decided to move my pump header to one of the “pump headers” on the board and then start fighting with my intake fan header....
But mine came with a “block“ to plug all those into then just insert the entire thing into the header.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 12, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> if you look at this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom right pin out on the Motherboard, marked Front Panel in the manual.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 12, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Bottom right pin out on the Motherboard, marked Front Panel in the manual.


Yeah but mine came with a block all easy to read you plugged all the loose cables in and just plugged be whole thing in surely my Pro is so premium his Elite didn’t come with one.  ASUS had a similar thing for years across generations. My first GB board since P4 if not earlier but Elite was my first choice I”d expect the same basic accesories over the absolute misery of doing it one by one to the board....


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 13, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah but mine came with a block all easy to read you plugged all the loose cables in and just plugged be whole thing in surely my Pro is so premium his Elite didn’t come with one.  ASUS had a similar thing for years across generations. My first GB board since P4 if not earlier but Elite was my first choice I”d expect the same basic accesories over the absolute misery of doing it one by one to the board....


The pic he posted shows all FP cables in one connector, so it's as easy as the block.


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks guys I figured it out

But Um quick question so in like 4 months I was planning on getting a x570 mb and r7 3700x but my friend is telling me not to get a new mb rn because x670 and ddr5 is coming next year he said just to wait is he right or is he tripping because online I’m seeing mixed emotions on this

Anyone know anything about this

I didn’t buy a motherboard yet I’m just tryna decide which one to go with then I get this news from my friend


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2020)

X570/AM4 is the final of this gen Zen3 will be the final AM4. Zen 5 will be new everything.



Caring1 said:


> The pic he posted shows all FP cables in one connector, so it's as easy as the block.


Yeah my case is ancient I definitely appreciate the block


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 13, 2020)

So wait

? Also does that mean ddr5 is also gonna be here at that time

honestly im gonna gonna get a new mb if imma have to get a new one next year ill just wait till next year


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> So wait
> 
> ? Also does that mean ddr5 is also gonna be here at that time
> 
> honestly im gonna gonna get a new mb if imma have to get a new one next year ill just wait till next year


Regardless of what’s available (yes likely DDR5) the next Gen AMD will  be all new.


----------



## PandaH05 (Oct 13, 2020)

ok im waiting then lets say i get my hands ona 3070 my 3600 should be fine


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 13, 2020)

L


INSTG8R said:


> X570/AM4 is the final of this gen Zen3 will be the final AM4. Zen 5 will be new everything.


X570 and ZEN3 is the last combo on the AM4 platform.
Next is AM5 with ZEN4 not ZEN5.
Probably with DDR5.

Nothing is certain at this point, it’s too soon, and no one can tell for sure. Plans is just plans and can be altered any time.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2020)

Well AMDs  roadmap is on  track Zen 4 will be 5nm new socket chipset etc but no release window not sure DDR5 produnction /availably. has a window yet lots of details before a release wndow could ev be speculated. just know AaMD is ready



Zach_01 said:


> L
> 
> X570 and ZEN3 is the last combo on the AM4 platform.
> Next is AM5 with ZEN4 not ZEN5.
> ...


Yeah there are details that aren’t even ccloe but AMD next gen is absolutely ready when tech is finalize


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 13, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> but how would i route my
> fan connector without it showing



Ninjas!


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 13, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> but how would i route my
> fan connector without it showing


Behind the GPU, under the PCI-E slot.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2020)

T(hat was almost my board until I caught the fan issue.  but more fan headers was anothr tier.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 13, 2020)

Also, don't forget about native PCIE 4


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2020)

Fangio1951 said:


> Also, don't forget about native PCIE 4


born mine have Gen3
Yeah but the. board is so bare.  I had to go Pro to get missung feature on the EliTe but the Pro is a premium board


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 13, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> T(hat was almost my board until I caught the fan issue.  but more fan headers was anothr tier.


Get a case with fan hub, problem solved.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 13, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> nvm, i found it
> 
> thanks
> but how would i route my
> fan connector without it showing


Is it for a front case fan?
Like this... behind the GPU card, if you have a long enough cable


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 13, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Is it for a front case fan?
> Like this... behind the GPU card, if you have a long enough cable
> 
> View attachment 171644


That one makes sense for rear fan. Just get some 4 pin extension and use top connector.
PS.
OP didn't buy the board or cpu yet, he hasn't even made up his mind about waiting for ddr5 platform. Why are we still having this discussion?


> But Um quick question so in like 4 months I was planning on getting a x570 mb and r7 3700x but my friend is telling me not to get a new mb rn because x670 and ddr5 is coming next year he said just to wait is he right or is he tripping because online I’m seeing mixed emotions on this


----------

